# Hi I'm new and just starting my treatment with donor eggs and sperm



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, new to this. Just started our journey. My partner of 4 years had a vasectomy about 11 years ago when with his partner at that time. He had no children of his own but she had 2 by c section and was told it was dangerous to her health if she became pregnant again. 6 months after meeting my partner had a vasectomy reversal which was successful but not very. We tried to get pregnant but it never happened. I didn't want IVF really and we discussed adoption. My partner was adopted. We decided to check out the IVF just to make our minds up that adoption was the path for us. We were told due to my age and his results there was only a 1% change of IVF working. We started down the road of adoption which is so filled with red tape you wouldn't believe. Having applied to a number of agencies we decided we really should look again at IVF as this may be our only option. My doctor actually suggested being an egg recipient so I looked into this and hence the start of our journey.

We visited the London's Women's Clinic and agreed to egg donation. As it turned out having looked into sperm retrieval it was decided that this wouldn't be successful and we opted for donor sperm as well.

We have just received our treatment plan and I have started on the pill to co-ordinate my cycle with our egg donor. We are scheduled in for embryo transfer for the week commencing 23rd May.

It is both exciting and also frightening. I am trying not to get my hopes up too high but surely our look has to change. It was a weird experience going shopping for a sperm donor but we think we've got a good one...

We are both trying to be positive and are looking forward to the transfer whilst trying to keep things to ourselves also to keep the pressure off from excited Mum's...

good luck to everyone. I look forward to reading about everyone's journey


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck with it all, I may also have to go through the DE route, how long did you have to wait for a donor? xx


----------



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi thanks for your best wishes.

We had to wait about 12 weeks for a donor egg.

Good luck to you


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*Jules2194*

   Good Luck   

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello....also new to this.

I had an oopherectomy in 2001 so always knew if I was to have children it would be through the IVF route. Instead of using the tissue which was frozen in '01 to harvest my own eggs, we have decided to go down the the egg donor route.

Was pleased to see Jules on FF in a similar situation because I don't see many other recipients online... 

We have our first appointment in IVI Valencia on the 28th April.

Hope to hear from some more people in similar situation....


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jules, Siann, Eggcited -
I just got my first positive result 11th april since starting IVF, we had 4 unsuccessful attempts, looked seriously into adoption last year, became disillusioned (v few children adopted here in australia, v long wait) and had almost decided our future might be childfree. As luck would have it, we were then offered egg donor and haven't looked back...

I've found lots of others using ED around this forum which has been great.     take your time to look around and talk with people. I've found everyone so helpful and supportive. Feel free to ask me if you have any questions. I found cycle buddies (everyone around same stage in cycle) to be busy, overwhelming at times but always supportive and informative. 

Best of luck
L


----------



## Eggcited (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations Feileacan that's wonderful news. Thanks for your positive message. All the best with your scan...  

Counting down the days to the 28th, for our first appointment in Valencia...looking forward to getting started.!!


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks eggcited. It's all very new and exciting and scary. I know I had lots of questions and lots to think about. So pls feel free to ask me if you're not sure about anything. Or just want to have a chat.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

That's fab new Feileacan, congratulations. It's so good to hear positive news and it helps to keep us positive.

As we are using DE & DS we've been advised by the clinic to start a story book of our journey. Has anyone else done this as I'm finding it difficult to know where to start.......

Can't wait to hear how you get on on 28th April eggcited...


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Jules
I have a memory box with all sorts of bits n bobs in it, plane tickets, photos of our stay in the city, photos of emby's prior to transfer, donor info, receipts etc. I have all the info from all my donor cycles so that once we do have a little one we will have not only our little ones story but also the stories of our little ones we lost.
Good Luck x


----------



## Jules2194 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lou, thanks for your message. That is a lovely thing to do. Thank you for that idea.

I'm so sorry to hear about losing your little ones. It is so sad. I wish you so much luck for the future   x


----------



## Feileacan (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Jules. Keep in touch.  Love to hear how you get on. I've found the support on here invaluable. 

Lou F - what a lovely idea. I can't wait to find a beautiful bubby box too. Take care. Sounds like you've been through such a rollercoaster. 

I've also seen lots of books online, kids books to help parents explain why they needed donors. Some look quite lovely. We have also been encouraged to write our own story too.


----------

